# This guy is cool, and i like him



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

as a relatively new gun owner (as of January 2020) i have been watching quite a few YouTube videos on either gun cleaning, handling, and when needed, upgrading, as well as reviews on some models/makes, that i have purchased thus far.

i have come to trust the following you tube people

1) gunblue 490
2) hickok 45
3) sootch00
4) Paul Harrell
5) gavintoobe (reloading equipment testing guy)

and last, but certainly NOT least...

6) colion noir

colion noir is a 2nd amendment activist, and an attorney, (though i do not know his specialty)

i find as many of you have/had found, that there are just way too many hacks, that call themselves "experts" in whatever we look up for information. i have seen so many hacks trying to show us how to clean/lube certain makes/models of guns, that for the life of me, it's a wonder they do not shoot themselves.

colion noir is (if you don't know), is a black man..

does that bother me..??

heck NO, i appreciate him and his take on the gun rights of all people, black, white, brown, etc,etc.

i have respect for someone like colion noir, as much as i have for all the others i listed above.

i am sure that some of you know MANY MORE TRUSTED you tube people, that you can share with the rest of us.

when i go to you tube for GOOD, SOLID ADVICE, and DEPENDABILITY, THAT'S WHAT I WANT....

not some HACK, WHACKED OUT doofus's , that have nothing better to do than insult, berate the really good ones.

case in point, some MORON, ONCE called out Paul Harrell.

in Paul's video, he said he wasn't even going to "qualify" that doofus's comments/belittling Paul's experience.

Paul's attorney told him to "make a statement", which he did, and in the course of making his statement, Paul laid out ALL his awards, for all his years of experience.

it's tough to find great people that give you straight up information, we all know that....

and when I find them, i appreciate thier time, effort in relating that information to us.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So I know Caleb Giddings in real life and while I don't think he was 100% right about Paul Harrel, he wasn't 100% wrong either.

But he should have just kept his opinions about it to himself and not made that video. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

VAMarine said:


> So I know Caleb Giddings in real life and while I don't think he was 100% right about Paul Harrel, he wasn't 100% wrong either.
> 
> But he should have just kept his opinions about it to himself and not made that video.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


if that was the guy that was drinking when he called out Paul, then that is him. cuz that's the video i saw, that was spoken about.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Budlight_909 said:


> if that was the guy that was drinking when he called out Paul, then that is him. cuz that's the video i saw, that was spoken about.


I figured, which is why I commented.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like hickock, panhandle precision, 6.5 guys, and I like watching people shoot stuff. as far as a who's who and who has done what in the world of guns I could really care less. You can find some good instruction on shooting fundamentals. I find it amusing at a gun store when you over hear somebody pressed against the counter obviously regurgitating something they heard on the internet... Preaching the 2nd amendment on a gun forum is like standing in the desert with a bunch of thirsty people saying "hey we could use some water" we know. No amount of video watching will replace practice, get out and shoot find out for yourself what works . If you really want to hone your skills find some type of local club level shooting competition uspsa, 3 gun, nrl, prs doent really matter. I thought I was a pretty good shot with a rifle, I left my first PRS match humbled. You can find some extremely talented shooters at local matches who are willing to share what they know.


----------

